# Salvagno's Lael Blue kidded trips w/vet assist - pics added pg 2



## ksalvagno (Apr 14, 2011)

My last girl gave birth today. It was a bad dystocia so I had to run her up to the vet. After my last one, I was really worried and didn't even want to try and mess with it. I figured at the vet office everything is there and ready for anything. Thank goodness this one had a good outcome. 2 does and a buck. Mom & kids are doing just fine and kids have already gotten their first drink. Pictures to come later. I already had a vet appointment today but naturally she couldn't wait for that. I will have to go back to the vet's this afternoon.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad it worked out.  Can't for pics!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 14, 2011)

WHEW!  Congrats on some PINK!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations...glad it ended ok, even though it had to have been pretty scary.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats and thank goodness everyone's doing ok!  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## lasergrl (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad Mom and kids are doing well, please share pics!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 14, 2011)

..............................


----------



## PattySh (Apr 14, 2011)

3 babies awesome. Glad your mom and babies are fine after the scary dystocia.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on three healthy babies n mama!


----------



## mdoerge (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Karen!  So glad that everyone is healthy!
Mary


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, here they are. All doing very well and Lael is a great mom. 

Kate - please correct my colors if I'm wrong. I'm still trying to get all those colors combinations - Thanks

Doe #1 - 2.5 lbs, white frosted brown/black couclair with frosted ears and nose, blue eyes










Doe # 2 - 3.2 lbs, gray roan with white on sides, frosted ears & nose, wattles, blue eyes









Buck #3 - 3.3 lbs, brown/black couclair, blue eyes


----------



## Araylee (Apr 14, 2011)

CUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!! WTG on 2/3 girls, too! Congrats! I love the fuzzy new baby look!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 14, 2011)

ADORABLE. So tiny compared to the bruisers we've had this year. I just showed the pic to my daughter who is waiting for her b'day present (a nigerian buck) to get big enough to breed her doe and she said AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Apr 14, 2011)

Adorable!  That couclair coloring apparently runs well with my Buck's line!  that little guy is sharp!!! and blue eyes to boot!  so jealous!  glad to hear everyone is doing well.. nice sized kids for  a FF.  so wishing I had some kids to love on this spring. oh well.. congrats!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute! The coloring on the first one is really neat.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 14, 2011)

................


----------



## babsbag (Apr 15, 2011)

They are wattles. Some goats have them, and some don't. I have one that has 1 and her kid has 2. I like them, I think they are cute. My does that have the wattles don't have beards, but my does without them do. Mine are Togg/Alpine cross, but I think just about any breed can have them.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 15, 2011)

They are adorable!  And two cous to boot!

On the first doe, frosting can only refer to the ears and muzzle tecnically - she is really a roan - maybe with minimal white on her throat and right elbow?  Or is that flash glare?  And...is her tail a big moonspot or is that more roaning?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. I am thrilled that my kidding ended well after all the boys I had and the loss of Antinette.



			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> On the first doe, frosting can only refer to the ears and muzzle tecnically - she is really a roan - maybe with minimal white on her throat and right elbow?  Or is that flash glare?  And...is her tail a big moonspot or is that more roaning?


No, those are actual white areas and I think it is more roaning on the tail. What do I say on the registration for color?


----------



## helmstead (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I would say roaned cou clair, white on throat, right elbow and frosting...


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I'm getting better with those colors. I think I got the other 2 right. 

Thanks!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 15, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Buck #3 - 3.3 lbs, brown/black couclair, blue eyes


Be still my beating heart!  I WANT HIM!!!      but, I can bet I can't afford him   So handsome AND blue eyes!!


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Apr 19, 2011)

The pictures don't even do them justice!  They are so cute.  Congratulations Karen


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful, they are so cute ......I would love to give them smooches wow so cute........


----------

